# need some help with finding old comics



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

anyone remember that guy who would post like the big comics of various mma guys ...im thinking his name was nickman? he did self-drawn comics of like wanderlei ripping out jardines vertabrae and all 

just wondering because i know he had a few of them from back in the day and was wondering if there was anywhere with his entire collection

anyone know?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It was Blexxemen

And here's the said comic:
http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...nderlei-silva-vs-keith-jardine-now-color.html


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks man... i appreciate it this guy is awesome ...wish he would make more stuff


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

it was nickman9000

http://www.mmaforum.com/search.php?searchid=916911


----------

